# Folding drywall



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I have no idea what you are trying to do.

You cannot use a wood router bit like that to cut drywall.

Possibly you may be looking for a vinyl trim channel? Example Link Here: http://www.drywallschool.com/bullnose.htm


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you trying to skip proper taping of the corners?:no::no::no:


----------



## OOge (Oct 11, 2012)

I meant this


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i don't read german. i don't know what folding drywall would gain you.


----------



## OOge (Oct 11, 2012)

You don't have to read german, only watch the photo 

I want to make a ceiling like this. (german again, but just look at the pic)
There will be a LED strip around it, that will shine to the ceiling above.
But to prevent seeing all wires and the light source I want to cut and fold it 90 degrees. (indirect lighting).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure where your coming up with the "fold".
That's a tray ceiling.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

it looks like its similar.

that said, drywall does tend to chew up bits not specifically made for drywall. i know on my rotary tool the drywall specific bits work much much better and last much longer.

I'd buy the 61$ festool bit.

But only if i was dead set on learning this new skill. i'd probably go thrugh a lot of drywall learning this. much easier to cut a straight line and tape and mud the corners.


----------



## OOge (Oct 11, 2012)

No problem on learning this. Just need to know what is wise to do.
Will the 90 degree folding be stronger than just taping a straight line.
And guess you will see that taping. You don't see the folding.

I don't want to end up in hours of covering the tape and stuff.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

wise would be tried and true method. if you are into learning new methods and techniques and prepared to redo the work should it prove to be inferior a few years down the road, by all means go to it.

It may show in the future to be superior, but the leading edge is also called the bleeding edge for a reason.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If I am seeing the photo correctly Trim Tex makes a kit for a tray ceiling and I think it will do what you want.You can go on their website Trim Tex.con and look at it. It is not expensive and is really simple to install. Let us know if this what you mean.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

It wont work even in theory because you have tray. Where one boards bumps into the other you would still need to finish those joints...use corner bead, tape and mud. good luck


----------

